

New Sean Parker Startup: Airtime.com - frsandstone
https://airtime.com/

======
artursapek
It's a live video site, which Sean hopes will "eliminate loneliness." He's
building it with Sean Fanning. [1]

Quite a large problem to try and tackle. From the splash it looks like they're
trying to go big right from the start. I don't know about the name, though.
Makes me think of Facetime which does something similar to what the vague
description of this promises.

[1] [http://thenextweb.com/insider/2011/09/22/sean-parker-and-
sha...](http://thenextweb.com/insider/2011/09/22/sean-parker-and-shawn-
fanning-are-building-a-new-live-video-startup-called-airtime/)

------
endlessvoid94
Uh. What IS it?

